# Art/Object Issues > Rigging >  suspension hoisting with a forklift?

## sip001

I have a marble sculpture that weighs about 2,500lbs that needs to be placed on a pedestal, which is about 3 feet high. My prepartor would like to use a forklift to lift the sculpture- rigging to the tines of the lift and suspending the sculpture below. He feels that a gantry would be too unstable of a lift and would potentially damage the protrusions of the sculpture, where as the forklift would offer a smooth hydraulic lift. 

What are your thoughts on this? Does anyone have experience lifting artwork in this manner? 

Thanks.

----------


## domeprep

Hi Sip,

There are several factors that will impact the choice of a forklift over a gantry. I presume the forklift capacity is above 2,500 lbs? Also, without being able to see the piece, the pedestal and the space, it's difficult to call.

----------

